# Get ready, get ready, get ready for a double portion



## Rich Koster (Dec 29, 2009)

I hope by 2020 his vision gets 2020. Numerology at it's finest  . BTW, sow that seed now so you can write off a double portion .
T.D. Jakes: 2010 Will Be a Year of Double Portion | Christianpost.com


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## Simply_Nikki (Dec 29, 2009)

A large portion of my family believes in this garbage. And I did too for a while  Name and claim that house, husband, job, car, etc... I even spoke in tongues (self imposed of course). Lord have mercy on me! and may he bring those who are deceived by this false gospel to repentance and love for the gift giver and not the gifts.


----------



## SolaSaint (Dec 30, 2009)

I hear Rod Parsley is begging people for money and said his ministry is in danger of going bankrupt. He just needs to sow a seed of faith.


----------



## SemperEruditio (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## tlharvey7 (Dec 30, 2009)

has this story made it to the museum of idolatry yet?


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (Dec 30, 2009)

Rightttttttttttttttttttttttttttt........and im Brad Pitt, what else is new?


----------



## Andres (Dec 30, 2009)

SolaSaint said:


> I hear Rod Parsley is begging people for money and said his ministry is in danger of going bankrupt. He just needs to sow a seed of faith.


 
I wish his ministry would go bankrupt and just disappear. 
First, Parsley is encouraging people to take communion in their home with him on TV. Second, Parsley is selling "Communion Kits" where you can buy cups in holders, juice vial, and bread holder. 
How low can Parsley go?


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 30, 2009)

A double portion? How does Mr. Jakes know that we're not in for a double portion of bad stuff!!!


----------



## Andres (Dec 30, 2009)

so Ben you thought because the board had a new look, you needed a new picture? its all good, you still look snazzy


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Dec 30, 2009)

Reminds me of this Jeff's profile on Yahoo!

Unfortunately I am related to the guy.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 30, 2009)

Andres said:


> so Ben you thought because the board had a new look, you needed a new picture?


 
Exactly! I changed my avatar and my profile pic... the winds of change are a blowin'!


----------



## SemperEruditio (Dec 31, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> A double portion? How does Mr. Jakes know that we're not in for a double portion of bad stuff!!!


 

Cuz that don't sell... I mean the anointing is never about bad stuff....


----------



## Rich Koster (Jan 16, 2010)

SemperEruditio said:


> SolaScriptura said:
> 
> 
> > A double portion? How does Mr. Jakes know that we're not in for a double portion of bad stuff!!!
> ...



Yep. Happy talk makes happy bucks. Talking about curses doesn't make the cash register ring.


----------

